# Hippie Chick Pic Of The Day



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

You Know ........ you ought to be ashamed of yourself for looking.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Looking for long lost relatives, . . . haven't seen then since early 70's.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

^^^^^ Now that made me laugh. Thanks Dwight.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Ok..wheres the pic of the hippy chick?. Those hairy legs and pits are nice. Reminds me of a Quebeckerpecker lady I heard about one time. slap slap.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I wanted to see what your version of a hippie chick is :vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Somebody has way to much time on their hands.

Thought it might be a Sasquatch.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Played softball in college with this dude named Bruce. Bruce played bass in a band that the bar I worked at would hire Friday nights. Bruce was a good athlete and dated this hippie chick named Greta. Greta never shaved her legs or armpits and surprisingly Mrs Slippy, a sweet little tea sippin' sorority gal (before we got married) and Greta hit it off famously. 

After we won the city Men's league championships Greta invited the team over to celebrate. She was smoking a Cheech and Chong sized mega joint when me and Mrs Slippy arrived. Mrs S was totally surprised at the fact that ole hippy chick Greta was a dope smoking fool. "What did you expect?" I asked her..."not this" said Mrs Slippy and she asked that we leave. 

I think Bruce and Greta left to play in a band in Panama City, FL the next year, but I liked them both...


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

For those of you disappointed.
A tie dyed hippie chick.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm not ashamed and I'm glad to see the thread. I hope to have worthy material soon.......


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well my first experience with the hirstute thing came when I was busily doing my job as 20 year old coke man. I was in a grocery store when the best looking lady I ever seen in my life come in wearing a strapless evening dress. She was speaking some foreign language which sounded a lot like German to us non linguists. Then she raised up her arm to grab a can of tuna..and swear it looked like she had some guys head under her arm. I have told this story to a few Frauleins..and they all say..no she was a Frenchie. Not sure on that..but I am still in love.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Well my first experience with the hirstute thing came when I was busily doing my job as 20 year old coke man. I was in a grocery store when the best looking lady I ever seen in my life come in wearing a strapless evening dress. She was speaking some foreign language which sounded a lot like German to us non linguists. Then she raised up her arm to grab a can of tuna..and swear it looked like she had some guys head under her arm. I have told this story to a few Frauleins..and they all say..no she was a Frenchie. Not sure on that..but I am still in love.


You know coke attracts hippie chicks. Just saying.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Ahh dang. Thought it was the muscled up young coke man which made them sit up and notice. lol Hey think I found the one I was thinking of. 
http://www.oddee.com/item_98282.aspx


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I was expecting dred locks and armpit hair.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

csi-tech said:


> I was expecting dred locks and armpit hair.


Will2 has left the building.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I found Sas with a hippie chick .


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Ok..wheres the pic of the hippy chick?. Those hairy legs and pits are nice. Reminds me of a Quebeckerpecker lady I heard about one time. slap slap.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I like the poseur hippie chicks. Real hippie chicks stink like a mofo.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Hmm..meet a few which had an earthy type aroma..sorta musky. Smelled like Chanel number five a little. Hey now this reminds me of a pal of mines Daddy who picked quite a bit of cotton in his day. He say them cute black lies matter field hands would sometimes want to trade a person out half a bag of cotton for a quick date. He said now those were real stinky. Best strategy was to make them go roll around in the gourd vines for a while. It was apparently similar to taking a bath. Did you ever try that?


----------



## mickbear (Aug 26, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> I like the poseur hippie chicks. Real hippie chicks stink like a mofo.


yep, they did. i'm old enough to remember the real hippie chicks.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I met some " Phish " traveling hippie chicks and I swear they smelled worse than fish guts in a dumpster on a hot summer day. They think that Patchouli crap covers their funk up, but it doesn't. I threw up in my mouth a little and moved on.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The only stinky hippies I ever met were males seems like. Guess I was fortunate.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Hippie Chick from 1969 at the Beach in her Bikini today









Oh wait??...did you mean a pic of her from 1969???

Or did you mean a MODERN Hippie chick??


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

She appears to have had a pet Bobcat.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Well my first experience with the hirstute thing came when I was busily doing my job as 20 year old coke man. I was in a grocery store when the best looking lady I ever seen in my life come in wearing a strapless evening dress. She was speaking some foreign language which sounded a lot like German to us non linguists. Then she raised up her arm to grab a can of tuna..and swear it looked like she had some guys head under her arm. I have told this story to a few Frauleins..and they all say..no she was a Frenchie. Not sure on that..but I am still in love.


Dated a German exchange student shortly. She had hairy pits.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

FYI, A short history lesson, women in America did not shave until the (I think) the 40's. Then due to advertising from one of the razor companies they started shaving the pits and legs ( the landing strip didn't come until later).


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Well ...... this thread predictably went south in a hurry ... or was it north? Maybe east or west?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

As they say about the old preacher who had a well prepared sermon. When it come time to give it.."he saddled up his horse and rode off in all directions."


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> You Know ........ you ought to be ashamed of yourself for looking.


Uh...was just looking for a friend.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

MaterielGeneral said:


> ( the landing strip didn't come until later).


I like my landing strips clear of brush. Makes the landing smother.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Some folks are rumored to like those which look like a black cat with a red bird in its mouth.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Does the carpet match the drapes or does she have hardwood floors ? 

Either way, most want their biscuit buttered. 

That is all.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> You Know ........ you ought to be ashamed of yourself for looking.


We need to borrow this thread for a new arrival. Thanks.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Before.



















And after.








And after the after, that is after he killed and ate her, see attachment.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

None of them looked like this.








They didn't look like her either, and if they are still alive, they don't think like that.They aren't seekers anymore. Three or four or five divorces will do that that to anyone. Then bitterness came in, and turned their hearts to stone.

But, you know something, they deserved what they got, hippies had a system where judgement never played a part. No, instead throwing it all to the wind, that was how it was done.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> View attachment 111373


I should probably repeat this...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Woulda made me want to join Twitter back in the old sinning days...lol.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Omg I forgot about this thread.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

OK, this ole hippy chic just had to check this out and I think I need to hit the gym again. LOL. Loved the music though and the pot was much cheaper.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

You guys are sick.

I like that in a person.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

An apparent attempt at a retro look, but all that they seem to be are slouches.


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/545146729867447461/


----------

